# Forum Observation From a New Guy



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

Let start by saying that I love forums and have belonged to many and still do. I have meet some great people and have found that most are very friendly and welcoming. Now for my observation. I have seen many new owners come on here and recieve little to no response. I posted my first thread basically to say hi and show off my new car and stripes......117 views and not one comment and not one welcome. I don't need praises on my mods, and don't mind if people don't agree with my mods; I do them for me. I still feel this is a great place with a wealth of information and I will continue to come here for that. I just think it would be a better community if it were a little more welcoming. I am sure this thread will get some response.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Bac n Black said:


> Let start by saying that I love forums and have belonged to many and still do. I have meet some great people and have found that most are very friendly and welcoming. Now for my observation. I have seen many new owners come on here and recieve little to no response. I posted my first thread basically to say hi and show off my new car and stripes......117 views and not one comment and not one welcome. I don't need praises on my mods, and don't mind if people don't agree with my mods; I do them for me. I still feel this is a great place with a wealth of information and I will continue to come here for that. I just think it would be a better community if it were a little more welcoming. I am sure this thread will get some response.


Ok... welcome to the forum, & congrats on your new Cruze & thanks for your posts... I did not see your other post until just now when I viewed your profile & requested to see all of your posts & I too will not be commenting on it. Why, because I'm not interested in that type of mod or add-on... it's not to say it does not look good or bad, but I'm reserving my right to stay quiet. I bet if you did the math on any given post you'd find that number of views out weigh the number of responses, not including the OP's responses who started the thread... just saying.

Though I too personally never posted a hello, because it was about 50 posts after the fact... there is an official welcome thread here New Member Introductions
Again welcome & hopefully we'll get to see more posts & pictures... despite anyone staying quiet on the threads. :welcome:


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

O hai! Welcome aboard!

:d


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Bac n Black said:


> Let start by saying that I love forums and have belonged to many and still do. I have meet some great people and have found that most are very friendly and welcoming. Now for my observation. I have seen many new owners come on here and recieve little to no response. I posted my first thread basically to say hi and show off my new car and stripes......117 views and not one comment and not one welcome. I don't need praises on my mods, and don't mind if people don't agree with my mods; I do them for me. I still feel this is a great place with a wealth of information and I will continue to come here for that. I just think it would be a better community if it were a little more welcoming. I am sure this thread will get some response.


A few things you should keep in mind...

This forum is fairly new. I've been on others as well, and those are often populated by many more "elders." It is growing very quickly, but it's not as big as others I've seen. 

We have a LOT of lurkers. Of those 117 views you saw, maybe 10-20 were by actual members.

There's a thread deep in the new members' intro section I created encouraging other members to make new members feel welcome. Perhaps it deserves a bump back to the top as a reminder, or better yet, a sticky.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

TechCruzer said:


> Ok... welcome to the forum, & congrats on your new Cruze & thanks for your posts... I did not see your other post until just now when I viewed your profile & requested to see all of your posts & I too will not be commenting on it. Why, because I'm not interested in that type of mod or add-on... it's not to say it does not look good or bad, but I'm reserving my right to stay quiet. I bet if you did the math on any given post you'd find that number of views out weigh the number of responses, not including the OP's responses who started the thread... just saying.
> 
> Though I too personally never posted a hello, because it was about 50 posts after the fact... there is an official welcome thread here New Member Introductions
> Again welcome & hopefully we'll get to see more posts & pictures... despite anyone staying quiet on the threads. :welcome:


This was not a personal attack on you and just a general observation. Based on this response it probably would have been better if you did remain silent as you proclaim it your right to do...just does not come accross as real. But thanks anyway.


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

i agree. i hva opened 2 topics and posted a question in other and 0 answers. its a litle disapointing


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

nosidefcp said:


> i agree. i hva opened 2 topics and posted a question in other and 0 answers. its a litle disapointing


Which topics might those be?

Edit: found them
First thread:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-wheels-tires-suspension/8144-where-buy-sway-bar-links.html

"does anyone know where to buy adjustable sway bar links?"

My answer: no. 

Why didn't I post it? Because it wouldn't be of any benefit. Would you feel better of 20 people responded by telling you "I have no idea?" The fact that you didn't get any responses should indicate that nobody has an answer, or they would have given it to you. 

Second thread:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...ck-springs-vs-coilovers-bilstein-b14-pss.html

"wich ones provide more confort?b8 or the b14?"

To answer that question, one would need to have tried both of those, or have experience, or know of someone who has experience. I know of zero people who fit any of those descriptions, hence the reason why nobody answered. Their answer would have been "I have no idea." Again, this car is a new platform and is 2 years old. What do you expect?


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> A few things you should keep in mind...
> 
> This forum is fairly new. I've been on others as well, and those are often populated by many more "elders." It is growing very quickly, but it's not as big as others I've seen.
> 
> ...


 That is a very valid point; the fact that the forum is new. So I hope that my post will help enlighten others that this is a social media and should demonstrate the same courtesies you would in any social situation. That is not to say that there won't be heated discussions and disagreements, because there will be and I guess we have had a little bit of that here already. Like many Forums this is a great place and I have learn much about my new Cruze. Thanks


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Bac n Black said:


> I have seen many new owners come on here and recieve little to no response. I posted my first thread basically to say hi and show off my new car and stripes......117 views and not one comment and not one welcome. I don't need praises on my mods, and don't mind if people don't agree with my mods; I do them for me. I still feel this is a great place with a wealth of information and I will continue to come here for that. I just think it would be a better community if it were a little more welcoming. I am sure this thread will get some response.


Now for my own observation. As noted earlier, there are simply threads asking questions that people simply don't have answers to. Instead of posting saying "I have no idea," people generally just pass over them hoping someone who does have an idea will respond instead. What value is there in 20 people saying "I have no idea?" None at all. Those constitute the vast majority of threads that don't get responded to. 

As for welcomes, if you want to feel welcome, post in the introduction section to introduce yourself. Not everyone pays attention to peoples' post counts to automatically deduct that you're new here and should be welcomed. In fact, few people do. Given you've been a part of many forums and still are, I'd expect that if you wanted to be welcomed, you'd at least say "hi, I'm new here, what's up?" 

Browse the introduction section and have a look at the responses people are getting. I'd hardly say we don't make them feel welcome. 

I'm not trying to be an ass, nor is anyone else here, but there's more to it than you not being welcomed in the "appearance and body" section, in which this thread is inappropriately located. If you don't believe me, just try it out for yourself. Post an introduction thread in the intro section and see how many replies you get. You'll find we have quite a warm "welcome committee." 



Bac n Black said:


> This was not a personal attack on you and just a general observation. Based on this response it probably would have been better if you did remain silent as you proclaim it your right to do...just does not come accross as real. But thanks anyway.


I don't think he felt offended or attacked. It's quite difficult to express emotion and intent accurately at times online, which you're probably aware of. 

I'm glad you joined, and I hope you give this place a chance to show you what it's all about.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Bac n Black said:


> That is a very valid point; the fact that the forum is new. So I hope that my post will help enlighten others that this is a social media and should demonstrate the same courtesies you would in any social situation. That is not to say that there won't be heated discussions and disagreements, because there will be and I guess we have had a little bit of that here already. Like many Forums this is a great place and I have learn much about my new Cruze. Thanks


I bumped the thread I mentioned earlier to the top. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/6-new-member-introductions/6241-welcoming-newcomers-2.html#post116014


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I hate to say you asked for it. Welcome I guess. I did a search on your user name and found nothing stating Hi I am new here(If I am wrong sorry) . As a matter of fact this is the first I have heard from you. If someone is new I will usually look to see who it is and respond if I feel necessary. There are lots of members here and it is hard to keep track of them all. Sorry if you feel dissed but we are new at this and trying to be as sociable as possible while still answering questions Welcome "buck up" and enjoy your stay. BTW what kind of car you got?


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Bac n Black said:


> Based on this response it probably would have been better if you did remain silent as you proclaim it your right to do...just does not come accross as real. But thanks anyway.


Ok... suite yourself. I don't have to prove myself to you or anyone for that matter, but being that I was the 1st to "welcome" you & you are still not satisfied is no skin off my back. Can't help it if I'm in monotone mode today.k:


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I NEVER comment on the hello to new users or photo posts about someones new cruze. You can only see so many tint & decal jobs before the posts get old. I will however continue to post useful(hopefully) things to any question a new user has. I may sounds like an ******* but since I have my own cruze I guess looking at someone elses doesn't do much for me. 

If I wanted to be social I would go touch dinks on facebook with all the other attention whores.


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

TechCruzer said:


> Ok... suite yourself. I don't have to prove myself to you or anyone for that matter, but being that I was the 1st to "welcome" you & you are still not satisfied is no skin off my back. Can't help it if I'm in monotone mode today.k:


Sorry if I took your response out context, it just read to me as being sarcastic. If I was wrong then I do apologize


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

spacedout said:


> If I wanted to be social I would go touch dinks on facebook with all the other attention whores.[/QUOTE
> 
> Attention is the last thing I want or need. As a matter of fact I would love it if the mods would just close this. I was just trying to make a point, in hopes that I could help the forum become a better place. The best thing that came out of this thread is that I now know who the alpha dogs are. Mods please feel free to close this thread at any time. I posted in the new members section to start over. Hopefully we can.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Bac n Black said:


> spacedout said:
> 
> 
> > If I wanted to be social I would go touch dinks on facebook with all the other attention whores.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Here's my take....



Mick said:


> There's only so many times one can say welcome without getting monotonous. I tend to posts when they bother to share something interesting/different than just, hi new here.
> 
> Honestly, I don't think there should be a noob thread when they're just going to post an intro thread. intro thread much better in my option.
> 
> ...






Just sayin


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Bac n Black said:
> 
> 
> > Not trying to be a dick but I think the forum was just fine before you got here and was already a good place! Just my opinion though!
> ...


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

Here's my take....









Originally Posted by *Mick*
There's only so many times one can say welcome without getting monotonous. I tend to posts when they bother to share something interesting/different than just, hi new here. 

Honestly, I don't think there should be a noob thread when they're just going to post an intro thread. intro thread much better in my option. 

That should keep things cleaner and more personal. It should include at least one pic, some info on self (whatever feel comfortable sharing) and plans for the car if any.





Just sayin[/QUOTE]



I took your advice and posted in the intro section with plenty of info and a couple of pics.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome Bac n black. 

When I read the title of this thread I thought it was going to be about something else related to the forum. 

What amazes me about this forum is that despite it's small size, it already attracted "members" who do not own Cruzes who regularly bash the car. It happens at every single forum I've ever been a member of. Makes me wonder why these people's lives are so pathetic they need to sign up and try to make others feel bad about their Cruze purchase.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Bac n Black said:


> Sorry if I took your response out context, it just read to me as being sarcastic. If I was wrong then I do apologize


So sweat... we are all just trying to manage all of the content on the forum & sometimes some threads fall through the cracks, but thanks for making your presence known & hope to see more of your mods & sharing your pics. Yes, pics we love lots of pics... "A picture speaks a thousand words".

ccasion14:


----------

